# Loving Home for a dog in S****horpe



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

My grandma lost her dog (yorkie) 2 days before christmas and she hasnt been the same since as she just feels lost and lonely. Anyway we are struggling to find a dog in the area for her, she is a pensioner and doesnt drive although my dad will drive if he is around as he works away, i live in London so cant help out but im trying to help find one! Anyway she would love to give a loving home to a dog. She would prefer a small dog that can sit on her lap and also one that likes to walk as she does like to go walking the dog a lot!

If anybody can help please get in touch so i can try and put a smile back on my grandma's face - thanks x


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

This rescue centre has kennels around the Lincs/Humberside area
Dogs Needing Homes | Jerry Green Dog Rescue


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you tried the Ark! Hobo99 or Ninja will have more details as believe Su does voluntry there!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

The Ark Animal Rescue


----------

